# Tow vehicle info



## ARTHURP (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking for info from anyone who is towing a fifth wheel with the ford f250 superduty crew cab single rear wheel 6.2ltr gas engine.  I tow a 33ft fifth wheel and have always towed with a diesel.  Am considering purchasing the above truck and want some input as to performance while towing under all conditions.  The diesel never had a problem but not sure about the new 6.2 gas engine.  Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## JCZ (Jan 13, 2013)

Art, I think you're going to need to list the tow weight of the trailer in order to compare apples to apples (if somebody does respond that has the 6.2 gas motor.


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a friend who has a 2010 with the 6.2 (I tried to talk him into a diesel). He is towing a Jayco 28.5 5er and has no complaints with it. I will see him this weekend and will try and get more info for you.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 14, 2013)

After having towed with a diesel doubt you will be satisfied with the gasser. JMO


----------

